# Rayne <3 ... a German Shepherd



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Introducing.........

My pup...... :bounce:

Rayne!!!!!  sounds like “rain”
(aka Karma v. Wildhaus)

4 weeks









5 weeks

















7 weeks

































She comes home on Thursday!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my!!! What a little doll! She is just gorgeous....wow. Puppy breath!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my! SUCH a cute little girl!! Thank you for sharing! I just love that last one.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Babyyyyyyyyyy!!

What an adorable cutie pie! So fuzzy i just want to huggle her!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cuuuuuute!!!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Of course, I think she's just a little bit cute too 



rannmiller said:


> Babyyyyyyyyyy!!
> 
> What an adorable cutie pie! So fuzzy i just want to huggle her!


Me too!!! I don't think I'm going to be able to let her go at all for the first day or so.....just for potty, that's it!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

she's beautiful can't wait to see how she grows up


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG fuzzy puppy cuteness! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh Neat, only 3 more sleeps! They are going to be the longest 3 nights of your life.
She is just gorgeous. Lots of fun ahead!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I hate to say this, but I don't think I've EVER seen a puppy GSD!! FOR CUTE!!! 

I love her name too, gorgeous!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely G O R G E O U S ! ! ! ! ! ! And I loooooooove the name too! She's going to be an amazing girl to watch grow up!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Rayne came home today!!! She is absolutely perfect, I love her already. She and her sister came by plane in the same crate, and then another sister came in a separate crate. It was the funniest thing, 3 different people, from generally the same area of Texas, all got female pups from the same litter from a breeder in Michigan....and we don't know each other at all. 

Anyway, Rayne didn't seem at all fazed by the long plane ride. She definately smelled better after a bath though. Her first raw meal from me was a success too! It was a chicken wing and ground venison. My mom was hilarious, she said "I have to watch this, is she just going to eat it?!" .......yes, mom, she is. She was so concerned the whole time she watched, telling me I better make sure she doesn't choke and to help her by holding the bone....mothers  

Just a couple pics right now (her right ear is green/blue because of the recent tattoo)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! She's already gotten so big!!! What a stinkin' cutie pie. So happy she's home now!!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh you must be thrilled. Seriously, what a cutie. Hope she doesn't yelp tonight! You've both got plenty of happy years ahead of you. I'm quite jealous actually!

These pic's must bring back happy memories for you Richelle


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

SO precious! Congrats!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rayne - what a cool name. Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I love GSd's and I lover her color! She will be beauty someday but for now lets squeal over PUPPY CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats! She'S gorgeous!! So beautiful and of course cute


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She looks so much bigger than the first pictures you posted! She is beautiful.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

She's gorgeous! It's a good thing they're so adorable as puppies... it makes us forgive them for all of the chewing, pooping, peeing, barking and general destruction!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> She's gorgeous! It's a good thing they're so adorable as puppies... it makes us forgive them for all of the chewing, pooping, peeing, barking and general destruction!


Yes! It really does. Yesterday and last night were pretty horrible. She has a lot of prey drive and we're still working out how to keep her from chasing and tackling the little dogs. And she tried to chew every single thing in sight. Then last night, she cried a lot of the night. I think the first night she was just so exhausted she didn't think about being alone in her kennel. Well, last night she definately realized it! She figuired it out after a couple times that the crying wouldn't get her anything but a quick potty outside, then kennel. But she still cried. I wanted to toss her into the soup, as my grandma would say. But I kept my head, and just ignored her with a pillow over my head. 

And then.....she woke me up (after 2 potty breaks during the night) at 630, and she was just so happy, and so cute, and so loving....... and everything was forgiven in an instant. I really think God made them this cute for that reason. Today has been MUCH better, I'm learning quickly what works and what doesn't, so I think we're going to be fine :smile:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Puppies do so well on flights. People are always so worried -- but I've been flying (mini dachshund) puppies via Continental Airlines for over 10 years and it has been a success every time. Glad her and her sibling's flights went well, too!!!

She's ADORABLE! I don't know anything about... well... any breed other than dachshunds  Do their ears automatically stick up after 5 weeks old or do they have to tape them?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My trainer breeds German Shepherds. You can't pet them on the ears until they are X weeks old, or he says their ears won't come up. But he doesn't tape them or anything.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> She's ADORABLE! I don't know anything about... well... any breed other than dachshunds  Do their ears automatically stick up after 5 weeks old or do they have to tape them?


Thank you!! 

In my research, age when ears are up depends on the specific lines and quality of the breeding. The show lines tend to have bigger ears, so it takes more time (and sometimes more work--taping, posts) for their ears to stand. But a good line should have thick enough cartilage to stand without too much effort. 
Working lines tend to have smaller ears, so sometimes their ears pop up really early and will stay up. Rayne is all working line. I'm anticipating a little flop as she grows and starts teething, but out of 11 litters, my breeder hasn't ever produced a dog that had permanently floppy ears. So I'm pretty sure her ears will stand. 



xellil said:


> My trainer breeds German Shepherds. You can't pet them on the ears until they are X weeks old, or he says their ears won't come up. But he doesn't tape them or anything.


Eh, I pet Rayne's ears all the time when I forget I'm not supposed to. Her ears have stayed up. I think it depends more on individual genetics. Now if you were to continually push them down and pull them back or massage them, it might make them more floppy. But just regular petting hasn't seemed to affect hers.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> Puppies do so well on flights. People are always so worried -- but I've been flying (mini dachshund) puppies via Continental Airlines for over 10 years and it has been a success every time. Glad her and her sibling's flights went well, too!!!


Rayne came via Continental PetSafe and they seemed to have very nice people, except the guy who helped me take the crate to my car didn't know she and her sis were shepherds, oh well


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have now decided that I don't like this page.All you guys and your new puppy's and dogs and I want one.I'm crossing my arms and going to pout.

But that's a really cute pup.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay baby landshark! She's so freaking adorable! 

I like the dogs Wildhaus kennels produces. Very nice dogs.

What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Phew.. you are a GOOD person for taking on a dog like that. Working lines = CRAZINESS.. I hope you keep up with the training. But it will be SOOOOOO much fun! Good luck with her. She is absolutely STUNNING. I mean, just simply gorgeous. Please continue posting pictures! What color were her parents?


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Yay baby landshark! She's so freaking adorable!
> 
> I like the dogs Wildhaus kennels produces. Very nice dogs.
> 
> What do you plan on doing with her?


I think landshark is almost an understatement!! I swear she has Piranha genes in there somewhere.

PSA will be the primary sport, after that Schutzhund or whatever else she likes :smile:


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Phew.. you are a GOOD person for taking on a dog like that. Working lines = CRAZINESS.. I hope you keep up with the training. But it will be SOOOOOO much fun! Good luck with her. She is absolutely STUNNING. I mean, just simply gorgeous. Please continue posting pictures! What color were her parents?


Thank you! Yes, I can already tell she is drastically different from any puppy I've raised before. But I'm getting the hang of it, so my management skills are gradually getting better. She will definately be in training, 2 days a week hopefully. Maybe more initially between my training club and puppy classes.

Her dam was pure black, sire was a dark sable. I posted pictures of them here. 
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/6884-newborn-puppy-pics.html


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I have now decided that I don't like this page.All you guys and your new puppy's and dogs and I want one.I'm crossing my arms and going to pout.
> 
> But that's a really cute pup.


I think so too, but then I remind myself of the potty training, chewing, constant attention required - I will enjoy the photos and let someone else do the work! Maybe I need a grand-dog-baby.


----------

